# Engine block identification help please



## NevSwales (Feb 8, 2013)

Gents - does anyone recognise this engine block? It is 4-cyl and I believe it may be Standard/Ferguson? It dates from the late 1940s.

Help please!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have any other pictures, perhaps the whole unit... both sides? Is it maybe a marine engine?
Look closely on the block, there must be some sort of stamping or sequence of numbers on there somewhere.


----------



## NevSwales (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll come clean .... :winky:

No - it isn't a marine engine and would have been run in a car (or just test-bed) and not a tractor. If non-tractor engines offend anyone here then you had best look away now ...

I recently came across what is probably the only surviving Jaguar "XF" prototype 4-pot DOHC cylinder head. It has been positively identified as such by researching cast numbers etc but the head is all I have (and this photo). I have done quite a lot of research in the Jaguar archives but it seems almost no documentation has survived. The people involved in the project are sadly no longer with us.

My aim is to hear this engine run again after a gap of almost 70 years but I need a suitable block etc. I know early Jaguar prototypes started off with a OHV Standard block as a base but then eventually developed their own. I am pretty sure they will have stuck with the bore and stud spacing of the Standard engine (which later spawned some Ferguson variants?) and so I am looking for something the right sort of shape I may be able to use as a base for my engine. The cams will be chain driven from the crank. The alternative of cutting/welding a 6-cyl could end up being just too difficult/expensive.

I do seem to end up with these weird prototype projects - my current is documented on http://www.xj13.eu/xj13blog/

Apologies for the lack of tractor content. If I am completely out of order here just poke me with a big stick and I'll retire gracefully ...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Neville, you know, funny thing is I was going to comment on the fact that I thought it was out of a triumph, or an MG of some sort... but couldn't find any information that matched that engine.
I think the flat oil pan and the chrome head and such lead me to believe that it was British..... I just researched in the wrong direction with the "Standard" engine... which were built in Coventry and ended up in Ferguson Tractors. They also bought out Triumph, I believe.
Good luck with that block, I'm sure someone has an old engine laying around that you may be able to pick up.
Cheers from Canada!!


----------



## NevSwales (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Bill - hope the snow hasn't reached your chin yet 

Anyone in the UK got a rusty old early Ferguson block cluttering up their workshop that needs a good home?


----------

